# Here's an associate link to make a few bucks with



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm just getting started but picked it up from someone else on the HT forum.

http://www.bigcrumbs.com/crumbs/landing.do?r=dunroven&s=33559


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

Have you earned money through them yet? Do you have a site you put their links on? 

katlupe


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I just got started last night, just before I put this on here. I'm just looking for any possible way of making an extra penny. This looked good to me, so I thought I would give it a try. It is free, so I figured nothing is lost by trying it.


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

You have to spend money to make money. That's not earning, that's spending. Almost all credit cards will give you the same offers except you don't have to shop at their specified stores or through their outlets which probably have a nice little markup. Not trying to be mean here, just honest.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, from what I understand, if others click on the site, when THEY spend money, you EARN money. May be wrong, but just checking it out.


----------



## OrganicCat (Sep 23, 2008)

dunroven said:


> Well, from what I understand, if others click on the site, when THEY spend money, you EARN money. May be wrong, but just checking it out.


It does appear to also have that capability. That was one of the oldest pyramid schemes on the internet, heck, started out around the time AOL was getting off the ground in the 90s  Don't do it is my advice


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

What it is, is an affiliate site. The object is to get people to go through your links to the places they normally shop. You get a commission. On my website I have affiliates I pay who get sales for my products on their sites. 

Anyway, I signed up under your name. So I put the referral links to a particular eBay store that I thought would suit my blogs on them. I have put it on two of my blogs already: http://www.homesteadblogger.com/katlupesblog
and http://www.katlupesblog.blogspot.com/. Tomorrow I will add it to my Yahoo360 and to the myspace blog. All of my blogs get alot of traffic. So I'll see what happens. Won't hurt anything. The object is to make money off other people's buying......not your own. Affiliate sites do very well. It won't make you rich but every little bit counts.

katlupe


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Not really sure how it all works, but like you said, every bit counts, pennies make dollars, right?


----------



## Steve (May 9, 2002)

dunroven said:


> I'm just getting started but picked it up from someone else on the HT forum.


Hey dunroven,

I just noticed that I'm the "someone else" on HT. Welcome aboard BigCrumbs.com. 

I've been very busy this last year and I'm just now getting back to paying attention to my BigCrumbs.com account. I haven't made much yet (however, I'm still thrilled when they deposit even a little money into my PayPal account), but I did see that there are some folks on BigCrumbs.com that are really taking off. Just the two people I looked at have made over $4,000 a piece!

Anyway, I just wanted to welcome you and thank you for using my referral link.

To those naysayers who think BigCrumbs.com is a scam, MLM, pyramid scheme, etc. I have to say it just isn't so. The company is in Atlanta and has passed muster with the Georgia Attorney General's office. All BigCrumbs.com does is provide the average person with the ability to be seated at the affiliate marketing table with the likes of Google.com and others. If it's okay for Google to make money (billion$ actually) whenever someone uses their search engine to find and buy a product, why is it not okay for the average homesteader to do the same?

To the naysayers I can only suggest that they go to BigCrumbs.com or their local library and educate themselves on how money is made on the Internet with simple mouse clicks. I didn't invent it, but I darn sure hope to take advantage of it.

Steve
__________________________________________________
Get cash back on your online shopping including eBay purchases and seller fees!
Use my referral link: BigCrumbs.com 
Then refer your homesteading friends and earn money!


----------

